# Apricot Bourbon BBQ Sauce



## brandon91 (Jun 16, 2014)

Came across this while I was searching the net, tried it on spare ribs this weekend and it was awesome.

2 Tbs. unsalted butter
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
2 medium cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 cup apricot preserves (Other fruit puree/preserves would work well too I imagine)
1 cup Heinz chili sauce  (I substituted ketchup)
1/2 cup plus 1 Tbs. bourbon
1/3 cup cider vinegar
1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
2 Tbs. Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbs. spicy brown mustard, such as Gulden’s
1/2 medium serrano or jalapeño chile, finely chopped
Melt the butter in a 3-quart heavy-duty saucepan over medium heat. Add the onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until golden, about 5 minutes. Add the garlic and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Stir in the preserves, chili sauce, 1/2 cup of the bourbon, the vinegar, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, and chile; bring to a simmer. Lower the heat to low and simmer, stirring often, until reduced to about 3 cups, about 20 minutes. Stir in the remaining 1 Tbs. bourbon and remove from the heat. Blend if you desire a smooth sauce.








  













IMG_0558.JPG



__ brandon91
__ Jun 16, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello.  Sounds like something I need to try.  I can see that sauce working really well with game.  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 17, 2014)

Yep, just copied this into my cookbook software.  I've been doctoring Sweet Baby Ray's with apricot/pineapple preserves and bourbon.  No more.  Next time I do ribs, I'm doing this sauce.


----------



## tc fish bum (Jun 17, 2014)

thanx Brandon all over this one.


----------



## brandon91 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope you guys like it, I thought it was real tasty.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 18, 2014)

Last year for the first time while prepping a turkey for the smoker, I cut up some apricots and threw in the cavity. OMG! It so went with the turkey. It was a totally amazing flavor added to the meat.

I am smoking a turkey tomorrow, I had planned on brining and adding about a pint of my homemade apricot liqueur to the brine. When I got the bird it was enhanced already.... Why do they do that? 

I am using peach, nectarine and apricot in a lot more cooks these days. I know it would be good in a BBQ sauce !!


----------



## brandon91 (Jun 19, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Last year for the first time while prepping a turkey for the smoker, I cut up some apricots and threw in the cavity. OMG! It so went with the turkey. It was a totally amazing flavor added to the meat.
> 
> I am smoking a turkey tomorrow, I had planned on brining and adding about a pint of my homemade apricot liqueur to the brine. When I got the bird it was enhanced already.... Why do they do that?
> 
> I am using peach, nectarine and apricot in a lot more cooks these days. I know it would be good in a BBQ sauce !!


That sounds awesome foam, I'll be looking for your Q-view.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jun 19, 2014)

Brandon........to make a bit more intense apricot flavor, add a handful of diced dried apricots. As fruit is dried the flavor gets stronger. IMHO......it makes for a better flavor.

Brad


----------



## brandon91 (Mar 25, 2016)

Just bumping this because I grilled some pork chops today and had this on the side, awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## CheapSmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Just a heads up I canned this today just subtracting the butter. Ph was 3.something so it was safe to water bath.


----------

